# Meine Musikproduktion :)



## streetjumper16 (7. Juni 2011)

Hii @ all 

Wie oben schon geschrieben produziere ich Musik  Jetzt wollte ich euch mal um eure Meinung bitten zu meinen Liedern 

Ich mache das schon seit Februar 2010 und bin im Moment auch echt gut dabei   Ich mache Remixe und auch eigene Lieder im Bereich Hands Up, Techno, Dance 
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir eure Meinung sagen würdet!!

Hier mal mein Youtube Channel Link: streetjumper16

Hier Liste ich jetzt mal meine Lieder auf:

 - HandsUpSmash
 - YouTube - ‪Dj Splash - don´t fall in love (Dj Blakky Remix)‬‏
 - YouTube - ‪Kate Lesing - Neverland (DJ Blakky Remix)‬‏
 - YouTube - ‪Roxette - Sleeping in my Car (DJ Blakky Remix) *Full*‬‏
 - YouTube - ‪cc.k - Around The Sun (Dj Blakky Remix)‬‏
 - YouTube - ‪Dj Blakky - FeatureOfHandsUp‬‏
 - YouTube - ‪Dj Blakky - TheHandsUpDream‬‏
 - YouTube - ‪Dj Blakky - World of the Dream‬‏
 - YouTube - ‪cc.k - Partyweekend (Dj Blakky Remix)‬‏
 - YouTube - ‪Dj Blakky - Wonderful Dance‬‏
- YouTube - ‪Dj Blakky´s Melody Mix [Part 1]‬‏
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rh9xmEgM2X8
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1OpkrfnGrQ

Und zu guter letzt noch mein erstes Lied das ich produziert habe  Daran kann mna gut erkennen das ich einen großen Vortschritt gemacht habe 

 - YouTube - ‪Dj Blakky - techno world‬‏


Ich hoffe das ich das hier reinstellen darf und nicht gleich gespert werde etc. ! Hier geht es ja um Musik und Off-Topic  

Wenn ihr gleich dabei seit würde es mich auch sehr freuen wenn ihr mich auf Youtube abonieren würdet  



LG streetjumper16 (Chris)


----------



## MasterFreak (7. Juni 2011)

Hi *streetjumper16,
 hört sich ganz nett an obwohl ich eher Hardstyle höre und produce ^^
Hab gesehen das du FL Studio 10 benutzt. Hab ich auch n Produce halt son bisschen Hardstyle ^^
MfG MasterFreak
*


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Juni 2011)

Danke für deine Meinung 

Hardstyle höre ich auch sehr viel, ist mir aber zu schwer zu produzieren da ich seit Anfang an Hands Up mache! Hatte mich auch mal an Hardstyle versucht, aber es wurde nie was!


LG streetjumper16 (Chris)


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2011)

Ist nicht so mein Fall, aber gut gemacht! Hast Du da irgendwelche "Tricks", um das alles so gut abzumischen? Also, dass die Drum nicht zu laut ist, man die HiHats hört, alles ohne dass die Melodie verloren geht, dazu nen hörbaren, aber nicht-störenden Bass usw. ? Machst Du pro kanal viele Effekte dafür? Pro Kanal nen Kompressor? Viel Equalizer? Oder sind das alles schon "fertige" Sounds, und Du muss an sich "nur" die Lautstärke abstimmen? ^^


----------



## Re4dt (7. Juni 2011)

Mir gefallen die Lieder 
Ein Abo auf Youtube bekommst du aufjedenfall  (sobald ich am PC bin  )

Mal eine Frage verwendest du eigentlich ein Keyboard in Verbindung mit Fl Studio ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ist nicht so mein Fall, aber gut gemacht! Hast Du da irgendwelche "Tricks", um das alles so gut abzumischen? Also, dass die Drum nicht zu laut ist, man die HiHats hört, alles ohne dass die Melodie verloren geht, dazu nen hörbaren, aber nicht-störenden Bass usw. ? Machst Du pro kanal viele Effekte dafür? Pro Kanal nen Kompressor? Viel Equalizer? Oder sind das alles schon "fertige" Sounds, und Du muss an sich "nur" die Lautstärke abstimmen? ^^




Danke dir 

Also jeder macht das anders und ich habe es mir Monate lang selbst  beigebracht! Ich kann nicht mal Noten !! Die Melodien und Sounds sind  natürlich alle selbst gemacht! Ich muss sie abstimmen in Sachen Sound,  Cut-Off etc. !! Und natürlich dem ganzem Takt anpassen das es sich auch  gut anhört ^^
Ich habe den Kompressor seit Anfang imer aus da er zwar das produzieren  erleichtert, aber auch das fertige Lied verschlechtert bzw. den Sound  verfälscht! Equalizer nehme ich immer sehr viele und stimme so die  MIDI´s ab das sie sich noch besser anhören^^




Re4dt schrieb:


> Mir gefallen die Lieder
> Ein Abo auf Youtube bekommst du aufjedenfall  (sobald ich am PC bin  )
> 
> Mal eine Frage verwendest du eigentlich ein Keyboard in Verbindung mit Fl Studio ?




Danke dir auch 

Und auch danke für´s Abo auf Youtube 

So blöde wie es sich anhört, aber ich kann kein Keyboard spielen  Ich mache das alles mit FL Studio! Hatte zwar lange Zeit eine Soundkarte extra mit MIDI Anschluss, aber die habe ich nie gebraucht da ich kein Keyboard besitze.
Jetzt habe ich eine X-Fi Titanium und mache über die meine Musik! Werde mir aber bald eine richtige externe soundkarte mit richtigen Boxen besorgen 


LG streetjumper16 (Chris)


----------



## Rinkadink (8. Juni 2011)

nicht ganz meine musikrichtung, aber objektiv gesehen schon sehr nett produziert. meine selfmade- mucke kann man meiner signatur entnehmen. wenn du übrigens kein bock mehr hast, jedes mal ein vid zu deinen tracks mit hochzuladen, meld dich bei soundcloud an, wenn noch nicht passiert


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juni 2011)

Nice work, auch wenn ich mich mit einigen Titeln schwer tue. Vor vielen vielen Monden hatte ich auch mal hatte ich mal einfacherer Software auch ein paar Schritte gewagt ( hm war wohl doch eher kriechen ), was mangels Zeit in Vergessenheit geriet


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Juni 2011)

Danke euch allen 

Ja also das zu lernen ist echt harte Arbeit !! Habe auch sehr lange gebraucht das alles zu lernen! 
Aber ist zu meinem Hobby geworden und macht mir auch richtig Spaß ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juni 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Danke euch allen
> 
> Ja also das zu lernen ist echt harte Arbeit !! Habe auch sehr lange gebraucht das alles zu lernen!
> Aber ist zu meinem Hobby geworden und macht mir auch richtig Spaß ^^



Zu der Zeit hatte ich zuviele Interessen und nebenbei noch eine Technikerschulung


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Juni 2011)

Nur gibt es 1 Lied bei dem Youtube meint es verstößt gegen das Unheberrecht 

Wenn man ein Lied vollkommend selbst macht und auch keine Melodien nutzt die jemand andres erstellt hat dann ist da nichts was gegen ein Unheberecht verstoßt!
Naja bei Youtube weiß man ja nie


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2011)

ich weiß jetzt nicht, um welches Lied es da geht, aber: wenn Du da Gesang oder auch nur wiedererkennbare Fetzen eins Liedes benutzt, ist das halt nicht o.k. - oder auch, wenn Du ein Lied nach einem existierenden Lied bennenst, obwohl es damit gar nix zu tun hat - da könnte man einem vorwerfen, dass er mit dem bekannten Namen einfach nur Klicks erhaschen will, und der "echte" Künstler könnte auch sauer sein, dass sein Lied mit einer Musik in verbindung gebracht werden könnte, die ihm selber gar nicht passt


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Juni 2011)

Das gennante Lied ist dieses:

YouTube - ‪Dj Blakky - World of the Dream‬‏

Und da habe ich ALLES selbst erstellt!! Aber es könnten auch die paar Vocals sein die darin vorkommen den die sind nicht von mir selbst!!


----------



## MasterFreak (9. Juni 2011)

Das Vid is doch garnet gesperrt !? ^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Juni 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Das Vid is doch garnet gesperrt !? ^^



Nein aber Youtube  meint das es gegen das Unheberrecht verstößt !!


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das gennante Lied ist dieses:
> 
> YouTube - ‪Dj Blakky - World of the Dream‬‏
> 
> Und da habe ich ALLES selbst erstellt!! Aber es könnten auch die paar Vocals sein die darin vorkommen den die sind nicht von mir selbst!!


  Ja, was soll es denn sonst sein? ^^  Du wirst die Vocals ja wohl auch irgendwoher haben - und das geht nunmal nicht, außer Du hast sie von einer kommerziellen Sampling-CD/Quelle, die solche Samples inkl. Rechten verkauft.


Aber was genau hat youtube denn geschrieben? is die nachricht sicher von youtube?


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Juni 2011)

Also die Vocals habe ich von einer CD und daran habe ich auch die Rechte!!

*  Dein Video   Dj Blakky - World of the Dream  enthält möglicherweise Content, der Eigentum der folgenden Einheiten ist oder von diesen verwaltet wird:       *



 *Einheit:*              Music Publishing Rights Collecting Society       *Content-Typ:*     Musikalische Komposition
 

Das steht auch so dort!! Manchmal verstehe ich Youtube nicht mehr


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Juni 2011)

Gut gemastert ist es ja, da muss ich Herbboy recht gebene, dafür das du das erst seit bisl über nen Jahr machst, nicht schlecht. Mein geschmack triffts aber auch nicht wirklich,hab jetz auch nur sporadisch mal reingehört. 

Kleiner tipp von mir, besorg dir nen Midi Controler Board, damit lässt sich um einiges einfacher arbeiten, grad was die ganzen Potis angeht, brauchst kein Midi Port dafür einfach nur USB.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Juni 2011)

Danke 

Ja habe ich auch schon versucht aber ich komm mit Keyboards nicht klar !!! Deshalb mache ich das über die Piano-Roll von FL Studio


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Juni 2011)

Ich meinte nicht zum spielen in dem sinne  Wobei das spielen auch ziemlich einfach ist. Ich meinte für alle restlichen einstellungen an effekten, Synthis und co, daher auch nen Controller Board und kein MasterKeyboard 
Ich mein sowas 
Behringer BCR-2000 USB/MIDI Controller

Oder kombiniert mit Keyboard 
MIDITECH MIDICONTROL PRO 49 ( sowas nutze ich z.b ) 


Ich sag mal so, irgendwann lernst mit dem Keyboard umzugehen, was dir später mal sehr hilfreich sein wird wenn du auf die profesionellere ebene über gehst und Hardware Bassierend Musizierst, das ist dann nochmal komplett nen geileres Feeling als rein über Software zu Musizieren, klingt auch authentischer. Z.b hört man bei ner software 303 immer nen unterschied zu ner Hardware 303, egal obs ne 50€ oder 500€ software ist, genauso wie bei nem Moog, oder Doepfer und co, da sogar noch drastischer.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Also die Vocals habe ich von einer CD und daran habe ich auch die Rechte!!
> 
> *  Dein Video   Dj Blakky - World of the Dream  enthält möglicherweise Content, der Eigentum der folgenden Einheiten ist oder von diesen verwaltet wird:       *
> 
> ...


  ja o.k, dann ist da eben irgendeine Melodie oder ein Teil einer Melodie identisch/ähnlich zu irgendeinem anderem Song. Das kann bei der Art von Musik auch schnell passieren, dass man da eine Klavier/Glockenspiel-Melodie hat, die sich zu einem anderen Song ähnlich anhört. Wäre nur die Frage, ob das von einem Tool, das youtube automatisch über einen upload laufen lässt, erkannt wurde und bei mäherem Hinsehen dann einfach verworfen wird, oder ob unter den paar Dutzend Klicks ausgerechnet einer dabei war, der meint, ein Original erkannt zu haben und es gemeldet hat... ^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja o.k, dann ist da eben irgendeine Melodie oder ein Teil einer Melodie identisch/ähnlich zu irgendeinem anderem Song. Das kann bei der Art von Musik auch schnell passieren, dass man da eine Klavier/Glockenspiel-Melodie hat, die sich zu einem anderen Song ähnlich anhört. Wäre nur die Frage, ob das von einem Tool, das youtube automatisch über einen upload laufen lässt, erkannt wurde und bei mäherem Hinsehen dann einfach verworfen wird, oder ob unter den paar Dutzend Klicks ausgerechnet einer dabei war, der meint, ein Original erkannt zu haben und es gemeldet hat... ^^



Also die Mello ist rein von mir selbst erstellt aus meiner eigenen Fantasy  Aber o.k, kann schon sein das es i-eine ähnliche gibt! Gehört habe ich noch keine!

Es war einmal als Unheberrecht eingestuft worden und 1 Tag danach war es wieder weg! Jetzt wurde es wieder eingestuft  Naja solange ich keine Nachricht etc. bekomme ist ja alles o.k!
Bei den Remix-Liedern kann ichs verstehen da die Mellos ja nicht von mir sind!


LG streetjumper16 (Chris)


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Juni 2011)

Ich bin selbst Musiker (aber weder professionell noch semi-prof ) hobbymäßig und hab ziemlich früh mit diesen ganzen Programmen angefangen und muss sagen, das mir deine Lieder musikalisch echt gut gefallen. Die Musikrichtung ist zwar überhaupt nicht meins, aber wie gesagt, musikalisch kasse 

Bei mir gehts eher in Richtung EBM, Darkwave, Industrial wenns elektronisch sein soll. Ansonsten Metal, Rock und Punk


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2011)

Wie gesagt: es klingt bei so einer Musik schnell etwas ÄHNLICH - es sind ja keine hochkomplizierten Akkorde usw, sondern eher "simple" Partymelodien. Das soll nicht abwertend sein, denn das einfach gut und wiedererkennbar zu machen ist schwerer, als möchtegern-intellektuelle Mucke mit Atonalen Elementen und komplizierten Akkord-Folgen zu erstellen.    Da hat man aber eben schnell mal 4-5 Töne, die identisch zu was existierendem sind, ohne es zu wissen, zu merken und zu wollen. Auch bei "Profis" kommt das vor.

zB glaub ich auch kaum, dass "Dear Chasy Lain" von der Bloodhoundgang bewusst einen Teil der Melodie abgeschaut hat bei "Sea of Sin" von Depeche Mode, und Depeche Mode hat sich da sicher auch nie beschwert, aber ein Analyse-Tool könnte eben die Melodie-Teile als "Plagiat" erkennen...  

ab 0:15min bis 0:30min
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuaV8Uxa_5g

ab 0:25 bis 0:40min
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52nmHqf-FZY


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> .
> 
> zB glaub ich auch kaum, dass "Dear Chasy Lain" von der Bloodhoundgang bewusst einen Teil der Melodie abgeschaut hat bei "Sea of Sin" von Depeche Mode, und Depeche Mode hat sich da sicher auch nie beschwert


 
Doch war ihnen bewust und auch so gewollt  Das liegt daran das Jimmy Pops lieblingsband Depeche Mode ist, und das ne art Homage darstellen sollte  Die ham dafür auch die rechte bekommen.
Bei den Anfangen von Bloodhound Gang waren sie eine Depeche Mode Coverband, deswegen haben sie auch die rechte *g*


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Juni 2011)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Ich bin selbst Musiker (aber weder professionell noch semi-prof ) hobbymäßig und hab ziemlich früh mit diesen ganzen Programmen angefangen und muss sagen, das mir deine Lieder musikalisch echt gut gefallen. Die Musikrichtung ist zwar überhaupt nicht meins, aber wie gesagt, musikalisch kasse
> 
> Bei mir gehts eher in Richtung EBM, Darkwave, Industrial wenns elektronisch sein soll. Ansonsten Metal, Rock und Punk



Danke dir 

So wie ich jetzt mitbekommen habe hören hier wenige Hands Up und so


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Doch war ihnen bewust und auch so gewollt  Das liegt daran das Jimmy Pops lieblingsband Depeche Mode ist, und das ne art Homage darstellen sollte  Die ham dafür auch die rechte bekommen.
> Bei den Anfangen von Bloodhound Gang waren sie eine Depeche Mode Coverband, deswegen haben sie auch die rechte *g*


 
Haben wir noch April?


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Haben wir noch April?


 
Das war durchaus ernst gemeint


----------



## MasterFreak (13. Juni 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Danke dir
> 
> So wie ich jetzt mitbekommen habe hören hier wenige Hands Up und so


 
Häh das is doch kein Hands Up !?


----------



## SaPass (13. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Haben wir noch April?


 Herbboy?  Endlich mal ein bekannter Name 

Hier steht auch drinnen, dass die Bloodhound Gang mal eine Depeche Mode Coverband war.


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Juni 2011)

YouTube - ‪B.O.B ft Eminem & Hayley Williams - Airplanes (Blakky REMIX) *Vorabversion*‬‏

Habe hier mal ne Vorabversion von meinem neuen Remix gemacht


----------



## SaPass (20. Juni 2011)

Ich beziehe mal meinen Beitrag auf die Beschreibung des Videos: Mit oder ohne Eminem:
Ohne. Seine Einlagen nerven. Und Hayley hats verdammt drauf (Gesangstechnisch gesehen). Den Remix mag ich.


----------



## MasterFreak (20. Juni 2011)

yeah der remix is besser als alle anderen obwohl ich die Musikrichtung nicht mag is er doch sehr gelungen. ^^
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. Juni 2011)

Danke Leute!!

@ SaPass

Ja ich habe Eminem raus aber nicht weil er nervt! Finde eigentlich das er ein genialer Rapper ist aber die Acapella klingt einfach nur sche***e!!! 
Werde beim finalen Remix schauen das alles passt 


LG


----------



## SaPass (21. Juni 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ja ich habe Eminem raus aber nicht weil er nervt! Finde eigentlich das er ein genialer Rapper ist aber die Acapella klingt einfach nur sche***e!!!



Er nervt meiner Meinung nach in diesem Lied, nicht allgemein. Und da klingt er einfach nicht so gut, was ich mal durch nerven ausgedückt haben. Eigentlich meinen wir das Gleiche (vermute ich mal). Natürlich finde ich Eminem nicht schlecht, er kommt nur nicht gegen Hayley an in diesem Fall.

Edit: Zu deinem YT-Kanal: Kannst du da die Schriftfarbe auf weiß ändern oder den Hintergrund?


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. Juni 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Er nervt meiner Meinung nach in diesem Lied, nicht allgemein. Und da klingt er einfach nicht so gut, was ich mal durch nerven ausgedückt haben. Eigentlich meinen wir das Gleiche (vermute ich mal). Natürlich finde ich Eminem nicht schlecht, er kommt nur nicht gegen Hayley an in diesem Fall.
> 
> Edit: Zu deinem YT-Kanal: Kannst du da die Schriftfarbe auf weiß ändern oder den Hintergrund?




Ich denke wir meinen das gleiche 

Ja das mach ich auch noch!!!!


LG


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2011)

Ich find das (zu Anfang Akkord-spielende) Klavier in dem Mix hörbar zu laut/dominant. Da solltest Du IMHO was anpassen, vlt. zieh mal den EQ bei 1 und 4k was runter, steiler Q-Wert. Dann sollten die Stimmen deutlicher im Vergleich kommen, ohne dass das Klavier insgesamt leiser wirkt. 


Ach ja: und der Rapper in dem Lied stört mich so oder so - der Refrain ist so schön, und dann dieses Affengebrülle...


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich find das (zu Anfang Akkord-spielende) Klavier in dem Mix hörbar zu laut/dominant. Da solltest Du IMHO was anpassen, vlt. zieh mal den EQ bei 1 und 4k was runter, steiler Q-Wert. Dann sollten die Stimmen deutlicher im Vergleich kommen, ohne dass das Klavier insgesamt leiser wirkt.
> 
> 
> Ach ja: und der Rapper in dem Lied stört mich so oder so - der Refrain ist so schön, und dann dieses Affengebrülle...




Gehört aber dazu  Das mit dem Piano habe ich auch schon gemacht  Hört sich jetzt auch noch viel besser an und Kick habe ich auch geändert 

Edit: Hier habe ich es jetzt mal auf SoundCloud hochgeladen  Youtube kommt erst die fertige Version 

http://soundcloud.com/streetjumper16/airplanes-blakky-remix


LG


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2011)

Ich meinte ja nur dass der Rapper im Song allgemein stört, nicht dass Du den weglassen sollst   ich hab den Song damals sogar bei amazon als MP3 gekauft - das wäre so schön, wenn es da ne normale Gesangstropge dabei gäb...


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja nur dass der Rapper im Song allgemein stört, nicht dass Du den weglassen sollst   ich hab den Song damals sogar bei amazon als MP3 gekauft - das wäre so schön, wenn es da ne normale Gesangstropge dabei gäb...




Ich wollte es aber mit machen!! Virelleicht mach ich auch noch eines ohne mal sehen  Aber ich finde es so jetzt viel besser!! Töne sind auch angepasst etc.!


----------



## SaPass (21. Juni 2011)

Lässt du Eminem nun weg oder nicht?


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. Juni 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Lässt du Eminem nun weg oder nicht?




Ja!! 

Acapella gefällt mir ganz und gar nicht!!

LG

Edit: Hier übrigens noch was das ich nebenbei noch erstellt habe 

http://soundcloud.com/streetjumper16/handsupdirty


----------



## MasterFreak (22. Juni 2011)

Nett aber schlecht gemastert, der kick kommt schlecht rüber. Mach den Kick mal härter und lauter


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Juni 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Nett aber schlecht gemastert, der kick kommt schlecht rüber. Mach den Kick mal härter und lauter


 
Der Kick kommt schon gut rüber, aber jetz hört man deutlichst raus das es mit Fruity und dessen Softsynthis gemacht ist, ich find das Mellow klingt naja ....


----------



## MasterFreak (22. Juni 2011)

Jo der Kick is aber zu leise.


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. Juni 2011)

Ist ja nur ein Nebenprojekt 


Ist noch LANGE nicht fertig  Wird alles noch gemastert etc.!!


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2011)

Nix für ungut, aber: dann veröffentliche das lieber nicht  mit unfertigen Versionen macht man seinen "Ruf" nur schlecht, und noch schlimmer ist es, wenn man eine alte Version durch eine neue ersetzt bei gleichem Namen, so dass die Besucher nicht mal wissen, dass es eine neue Version ist ^^ zB wenn ich mal was online stelle, was unfertig ist, dann eh nur als kleiner Auschnitt und mit dem Zusatz "V1.0" oder "Demo" oder "snippet" oder so zB http://www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/AnotherSilentDaySnippet.mp3


*edit* hier in dem Thread hab ich mal zwei Tracks gepostet, die vorerst fertig sind - besser krieg ich die selber nicht wirklich hin ^^  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/120611-zeigt-her-eure-selfmademucke-11.html


----------



## streetjumper16 (24. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber: dann veröffentliche das lieber nicht  mit unfertigen Versionen macht man seinen "Ruf" nur schlecht, und noch schlimmer ist es, wenn man eine alte Version durch eine neue ersetzt bei gleichem Namen, so dass die Besucher nicht mal wissen, dass es eine neue Version ist ^^ zB wenn ich mal was online stelle, was unfertig ist, dann eh nur als kleiner Auschnitt und mit dem Zusatz "V1.0" oder "Demo" oder "snippet" oder so zB http://www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/AnotherSilentDaySnippet.mp3
> 
> 
> *edit* hier in dem Thread hab ich mal zwei Tracks gepostet, die vorerst fertig sind - besser krieg ich die selber nicht wirklich hin ^^  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/120611-zeigt-her-eure-selfmademucke-11.html




Also ich habe das schon immer so gemacht und habe auch dazu geschrieben Demo  Bei Soundcloud war es nur schnell das ihr es probe hören könnt  Youtube oder MySpace natürlich noch nicht ^^


LG

Edit: Nicht schlecht


----------



## Rinkadink (12. Juli 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/psyphly/electronic-love


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

Rinkadink schrieb:


> Electronic Love by psyphly on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free




Naja das ist jetzt eher nicht so mein Geschmack 

Aber hört sich echt nice an


----------



## streetjumper16 (24. Juli 2011)

Hier mal mein fertiger Remix von Airplanes 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1OpkrfnGrQ


----------



## Justin Bieber (24. Juli 2011)

selber gemacht von dir ? ist gut !


----------



## streetjumper16 (24. Juli 2011)

Justin Bieber schrieb:


> selber gemacht von dir ? ist gut !




Der Thread heißt nicht umsonst Meine Musikproduktion 
 Danke ^^


----------



## EnergyCross (24. Juli 2011)

der airplanes remix gefällt mir sehr gut 

vielleicht werd ich mir den aufs handy ziehen, natürlich nur wenn du nix dagegen hast?


----------



## streetjumper16 (24. Juli 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> der airplanes remix gefällt mir sehr gut
> 
> vielleicht werd ich mir den aufs handy ziehen, natürlich nur wenn du nix dagegen hast?




Natürlich darfst du das


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (25. Juli 2011)

Ich kenn das Original Lied nicht , wo ist da der remix ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juli 2011)

Tw3Ak3r schrieb:


> Ich kenn das Original Lied nicht , wo ist da der remix ?




Die ganzen Pianomellos, Kick, Bass etc. sind alles selbst erstellt! 
Nur eben die acapella nicht


----------



## Justin Bieber (25. Juli 2011)

kannste das mal auf zippyshare hochladen ? wäre klasse, so wirste noch berühmt


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (25. Juli 2011)

Naja gut , keine ahnung ^^ 
Ich seh allerdings das Programm und das Video dazu , das sieht schon gut aus


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juli 2011)

Hier ist der Downloadlink 

http://www3.zippyshare.com/v/41364523/file.htmlhttp://www.mediafire.com/?61f461x12jbcf2x


LG


----------



## EnergyCross (25. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Hier ist der Downloadlink
> 
> http://www3.zippyshare.com/v/41364523/file.htmlhttp://www.mediafire.com/?61f461x12jbcf2x
> 
> ...



ich zieh mir das direkt aufs handy.. smartphone + inet flat ftw


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juli 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> ich zieh mir das direkt aufs handy.. smartphone + inet flat ftw


----------



## Dragon70 (25. Juli 2011)

Einfach nur Spitze. 


MFG Dragon


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juli 2011)

Dragon70 schrieb:


> Einfach nur Spitze.
> 
> 
> MFG Dragon




Danke


----------



## EnergyCross (25. Juli 2011)

ich bin mal so nett und mach bisschen werbung 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



haben inzwischen schon 3 leute geliked 

PS: läuft grad i-wie rauf und runter, finde den anfang sau geil


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juli 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> ich bin mal so nett und mach bisschen werbung
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks 

Eigentlich mach ich ja eher Hands Up und so! Airplanes war spontan da ich das Lied auch sehr mag


----------



## ChaoZ (26. Juli 2011)

Ich werd's mir morgen bzw. heute nochmal anhören.


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. Juli 2011)

sehr nett ^^
benutzt du ein Midi KeyBoard?
Allgemein wär es nett ein bisschen zu erfahren was du für Equipment drumherum Benutzt.
Hast du die Vokals selber gefiltert? oder gibts da Potenzielle quellen um saubere Vokals von Aktuellen Liedern zu bekommen? ^^
Welche FL version ist das?

Greetz CoXx


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Juli 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> sehr nett ^^
> benutzt du ein Midi KeyBoard?
> Allgemein wär es nett ein bisschen zu erfahren was du für Equipment drumherum Benutzt.
> Hast du die Vokals selber gefiltert? oder gibts da Potenzielle quellen um saubere Vokals von Aktuellen Liedern zu bekommen? ^^
> ...




Nein ich mache das alles über den PC  Hab mir aber noch vor ein USB-Midi Keyboard zu kaufen da ich nur eine X-Fi Titanium habe!
Ich such mir die Vocals immer in Google  Filtern ist mir zu viel Arbeit und es hört sich meist schlecht an! Bearbeite sie aber auch den normal hören sie sich einfach sch*** an ^^
Im Moment nutze ich FL Studio 10 Dazu noch mein lieblings Plugin den Nexus 2  Mit dem macht ich alles und er liefert mir auch die besten Töne ^^


LG streetjumper16


----------



## Gast12348 (26. Juli 2011)

Kleiner tipp, kauf dir zuerst ne gute Asio Soundkarte und dann nen Midikeyboard  Das problem ist das die X-FI selbst unter Asio ne verdammt hohe Latenz hat, da macht das einspielen über Keyboard kein spass, must dir das so vorstellen du drückst ne Taste aufm Midikeyboard und der Sound kommt ne halbe sekunde wenn nicht sogar später erst, Midi hat ja auch nochmal ne geringe latenz. Hört sich vieleicht jetz wenig an, aber wird nach ner zeit doch etwas nervig beim spielen. 

Oder du haust gleich in die vollen, Synthisizer gepaart mit MidiKeyboard und Low Latenz Asio Soundkarte, 
Das teil hab ich z.b 
Novation XioSynth 49 | Synthesizer | Tasteninstrumente | recordingladen - Dein Onlineshop für Recording - Software - Tonstudio Equipment 

Ein Hammer gerät, also allein der Synthi ist schon verdammt gut und die Soundquali für den preis unschlagbar, das Soundinterface dazu ist ebenfall unschlagbar, hat ne sehr gute klangqualität und praktisch garkeine latenzen, wenn ich z.b dadrauf spiele nimmt der das 1-1 in Cubase auf ohne verzögerung ( ich mein damit jetz nicht als Midikeyboard, was du auf dem Synthi spielst kannst du direkt am PC aufnehmen ) Einstellmöglichkeiten hast du wie auf nem großen dazu kommt noch das der nen Touchpad hat auf den du div Parameter legen kannst, z.b Filter und Cutoff, macht einfach nen heidenspass mit dem teil zu arbeiten.


----------



## MasterFreak (26. Juli 2011)

Der Access Virus Polar is auch n Super Gerät für Dance Melos und Generell hat er schöne Synths !


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte ja die Infrasonic Quartet aber habe sie gegen die X-Fi getauscht da ich die Quartet nicht gebrauchen konnte!
Also im Moment mach ich sowiso meist über den Kopfhörer mit ASIO Musik und das klappt da ganz gut!


----------



## Gast12348 (26. Juli 2011)

@Masterfreak etwas am thema vorbei geschossen  Ich hab den Xio erwähnt weil er gleich 3 Geräte für nen echt hammer preis verreint. 

@Streetjumper solang du alles ohne externe gerät machst, merkst du das auch nicht wirklich das du ne hohe Latenz unter Asio hast, aber wie gesagt sobald nen externes Gerät dazu kommt, oder du echtzeit Recording machst, dann wirst du über die X-FI fluchen  Ich weis wovon ich sprech, ich hab auch ne X-FI nebenbei, und die Latenzen sind wie gesagt echt der Horror wenn du mit nem Midi Controller bzw Keyboard anfängst.


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Juli 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> @Masterfreak etwas am thema vorbei geschossen  Ich hab den Xio erwähnt weil er gleich 3 Geräte für nen echt hammer preis verreint.
> 
> @Streetjumper solang du alles ohne externe gerät machst, merkst du das auch nicht wirklich das du ne hohe Latenz unter Asio hast, aber wie gesagt sobald nen externes Gerät dazu kommt, oder du echtzeit Recording machst, dann wirst du über die X-FI fluchen  Ich weis wovon ich sprech, ich hab auch ne X-FI nebenbei, und die Latenzen sind wie gesagt echt der Horror wenn du mit nem Midi Controller bzw Keyboard anfängst.



Werde mir warscheinlich dann aber ne externe Soundkarte kaufen z.B: eine von Teratec!
Aber mit dem Gehalt den ich verdinene wird sich das noch ein weilchen ziehen


----------



## Gast12348 (26. Juli 2011)

Wieso ausgerechnet ne Teratec, da kämm ja eh nur ne DMX in frage.


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Juli 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Wieso ausgerechnet ne Teratec, da kämm ja eh nur ne DMX in frage.





Genau die wirds wenn dann auch werden  Zusammen mit einem par von den KRK Boxen die ja sehr beliebt unter Musikern sind


----------



## MasterFreak (26. Juli 2011)

@dfence sry habs übersehen ^^ Ich hab alles einzeln


----------



## Gast12348 (26. Juli 2011)

Bilder Master bilder, sonst kann ich dir nich glauben das du nen Virus daheim hast  Nich böse gemeint aber in Foren wird immer gern viel gelabert


----------



## MasterFreak (26. Juli 2011)

jojo werd iwan uploaden  Aber wieso soll ich mein Studio uploaden ??? Ich hab kein bock mein Zimmer ins netz zu loaden !


----------



## Gast12348 (26. Juli 2011)

Passt scho .....


----------



## MasterFreak (26. Juli 2011)

was stand denn vorher da !?


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Juli 2011)

Ich hab nicht mal ein Studio 

Ist alles auf dem PC drauf


----------



## MasterFreak (26. Juli 2011)

reicht doch ^^ Das einzige was man eigentlich nur brauch is Software, n PC und n Midi keyboard ^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> reicht doch ^^ Das einzige was man eigentlich nur brauch is Software, n PC und n Midi keyboard ^^




Ein keyboard auch nicht unbedingt 

Ich mache das genauso auf dem PC wie auf dem keyboard oder auf der tastatur


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. Juli 2011)

Ein midi Keyboard erleichtert das aber schon ungemein, Hab selber auch eins, hatte vorher auch die Tasta vergewohltätigt, aber da liegen Komfortmäßig schon welten dazwischen.

Was auch immer gut kommt sind ein paar gescheite Monitor Boxen um einen sauberen klang hinzubekommen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Ein midi Keyboard erleichtert das aber schon ungemein, Hab selber auch eins, hatte vorher auch die Tasta vergewohltätigt, aber da liegen Komfortmäßig schon welten dazwischen.
> 
> Was auch immer gut kommt sind ein paar gescheite Monitor Boxen um einen sauberen klang hinzubekommen.



Ja das ein Midi keyboard um einiges besser ist ist mir klar 
Ich bin das mit dem PC seit ich Musik mache so gewohnt und ich weis da echt nicht so recht ... 

Ich werde mir warscheinlich KrK Boxen kaufen! Finde die haben einen echt geilen Sound  Dafür brauche ich aber erstmal ne andere Soundkarte oder kann mir einer sagen ob man die auch per optical anschließen kann ?


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. Juli 2011)

Kp ich bin da nicht so bewandert^^
Hab selber nur Onboard Sound *würg* (wird später mal gewechselt). Lasse den von 3,5 vergoldeter klinke zu meinem Mischpult und von dort mit xlr zu meinem Verstärker laufen. Als Boxen benutze ich einen aiwa Souround 50watt speaker und einen Double Auto Woofer mit 2x 120 Watt.

Soundkartentechnisch finde ich die esi Maya recht interessant (weil da das Preis leistungsverhältnis stimmt, und ich meine 2 Turntables auch noch direkt anschließen kann)


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juli 2011)

Also wichtig find ich nichtmal unbedingt das Keyboard sondern extrem wichtig sind die Drehregler bzw Potis und schalter die man über Midi bedienen kann besonders wenn man an Softsynthis rumarbeitet, ich find mit der Maus ist das ein mega gefudel und hat null authentizität, aber mag bei mir evt auch dadran liegen das ich mit 12 schon nen Synthi hatte und das eben so rum gewohnt bin. Aber glaub mir der unterschied ist extremst gewaltig, und es macht einfach nur spass am CutOff und Filter rumzudrehen und den Sound immer derber zu verbiegen 
So in der art, herrlich krank  
‪Novation Xiosynth Sound with X/Y Pad‬‏ - YouTube 


Optisch bringt nix, dann hast du kein Asio mehr.


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Kp ich bin da nicht so bewandert^^
> Hab selber nur Onboard Sound *würg* (wird später mal gewechselt). Lasse den von 3,5 vergoldeter klinke zu meinem Mischpult und von dort mit xlr zu meinem Verstärker laufen. Als Boxen benutze ich einen aiwa Souround 50watt speaker und einen Double Auto Woofer mit 2x 120 Watt.
> 
> Soundkartentechnisch finde ich die esi Maya recht interessant (weil da das Preis leistungsverhältnis stimmt, und ich meine 2 Turntables auch noch direkt anschließen kann)



Onboard  Das geht bei mir nicht 

Solange es eine externe Soundkarte ist! Ich will aif meine X-Fi nicht verzichten! Und 2 Soundkarten im PC


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juli 2011)

Du lachst, ich hab at moment sogar 5 Soundkarten im und am PC !


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Du lachst, ich hab at moment sogar 5 Soundkarten im und am PC !



Ja am PC ist es ja egal aber ich will eben nicht eine onboard, eine X-Fi und noch eine andre IM PC haben!!
Aber werde mir sowiso die Teratec DMX holen! Auch wenn die ein bissel hoch im Preis ist!


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juli 2011)

Jop das ist eh reine geschmackssache ob nu extern oder intern, extern hat halt den vorteil mim Laptop unterwegs auch aggieren zu können. Deshalb hab ich ja auch 2 bzw 3 externe Audio Interfaces, wobei da irgendwie auch meine Sammelleidenschaft durchkommt


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. Juli 2011)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Also wichtig find ich nichtmal unbedingt das Keyboard sondern extrem wichtig sind die Drehregler bzw Potis und schalter die man über Midi bedienen kann besonders wenn man an Softsynthis rumarbeitet, ich find mit der Maus ist das ein mega gefudel und hat null authentizität, aber mag bei mir evt auch dadran liegen das ich mit 12 schon nen Synthi hatte und das eben so rum gewohnt bin. Aber glaub mir der unterschied ist extremst gewaltig, und es macht einfach nur spass am CutOff und Filter rumzudrehen und den Sound immer derber zu verbiegen
> So in der art, herrlich krank
> Novation Xiosynth Sound with X/Y Pad ‏ - YouTube
> 
> Optisch bringt nix, dann hast du kein Asio mehr.



Dann doch lieber ein Korgs Chaos Pad ^^

Wenn ich midi Taster brauch schließe ich einfach meine Hercules Dj Controller an. (als Instrument schei*e, aber als midi Controller vollkommen ausreichend)


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber ein Korgs Chaos Pad ^^
> 
> Wenn ich midi Taster brauch schließe ich einfach meine Hercules Dj Controller an. (als Instrument schei*e, aber als midi Controller vollkommen ausreichend)




Ich kann mir das alles i-wie nicht vorstellen mit keyboard etc. 

Arebite seit Jahren über den PC


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juli 2011)

Du meinst so  

Kaoss Pad KP3 habsch natürlich auch  Aber das Kaoss Pad ist was komplett anderes und nicht mit dem Xio zu vergleichen, aber zusammen ergeben sich Sounds von anderen Galaxien 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Du meinst so
> 
> Kaoss Pad KP3 habsch natürlich auch  Aber das Kaoss Pad ist was komplett anderes und nicht mit dem Xio zu vergleichen, aber zusammen ergeben sich Sounds von anderen Galaxien
> 
> ...




Genau

Damit würde ich aber nicht klar kommen! Werde mir aber mal ein günstiges USB-Midi keyboard kaufen, vielleicht ist es ja doch wad für mich


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. Juli 2011)

Sabber ..... xD schon klar das das nicht vergleichbar ist, dennoch kannst du dein kaoss auch als einfachen midi Controller für Software synth's missbrauchen. Muss man lediglich programmieren ^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

Kann mir vielleicht einer sagen ob ich diese Boxen auch ein meine X-Fi anschließen kann ?

KRK RP6 Rokit G2 Monitor

Edit: Kann mir einer ne gute PCI Soundkarte fürs Produzieren empfehlen ? 
Sollte unter 100€ zu haben sein! 

Wenn interne den besser sind als externe dann nehm ich lieber eine interne 
Hatte ja die Infrasonic Quartet aber so toll war die auch nicht für die 130€!


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juli 2011)

Alles eine frage der übung, wie ich schonmal sagte, wenn du professionell werden willst, kommst an solchen geräten eh nich mehr vorbei, da lohnt es sich immer schonmal drauf zu üben. 

Wobei das Kaoss Pad natürlich alle möglichkeiten eines PC´s weit weit übertrifft, das ist schon ne komplett eigene geschichte, wird ja im grunde nur über Touchpad gesteuert, und das was du auf dem ding zaubern kannst, bekommste aufm PC niemals hin, du hast halt weitaus mehr möglichkeiten auch beim Synth, probier mal 4 parameter auf einmal zu ändern mit der Maus also in echtzeit.

Coxxone das stimmt, ich nutz es auch als Midi Controller teilweise um ein interface zwischen USB Midi und standart Midi herzustellen damit ich mein Drumcomputer z.b auch noch ansteuern kann, btw das Keyboad ist kein Midi Controller im dem sinne sondern ein eigenständiger Synthisizer, das was du auf Youtube gesehen hast kamm nicht vom PC sondern rein vom Synthi 

@streetjumper jap kannst du anklemmen. brauchst nen 3.5mm Stereo Klinke auf 2Cinch adapter.


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. Juli 2011)

Kaoss Pad würde ich als intuitiver als den pc sehen. Eignet sich auch meiner Meinung nach viel besser zum live mixen als fürs Studio.

Naja ich gehôr keyboardmäßig eher als Sparfuchs http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UMX61.aspx

(ich weiß behringer *würg*, Plastikbombe Nummer 1, aber latenz mäßig ok)

Mir ging es eher darum ein breites spektrum an Tasten zu haben.


Wenn man natürlich auf Qualität setzt ist das mein Favorit http://www.alesis.com/andromeda
Das non plus Ultra der Keyboards. Nur leider hat das ne zu hohe Hausnummer um je für mich erschwinglich zu sein. ^^


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juli 2011)

Klar das Kaoss Pad ist auch mehr für Live Performance gemacht, aber da ich eben auch liebend gern einfach drauf losjamme und Liveacts privat mache ist es genau richtig, daher setz ich ja z.b auch so wenig wie möglich aufn PC sondern mehr auf Hardware bassierende geräte, da ist es doch etwas einfacher, und du brauchst kein hyper duper mega Laptop oder gar nen Mac *würg*  Dazu noch Ableton im hintergrund und alles ist perfekt. 

Aber du mein anderes Midi Keyboard ist auch nicht grad das hochwertigste  wobei ich das schon so gut wie garnicht mehr nutz, ist halt doch nen extrem unterschied zwischen plastik tasten, halbgewichteten tasten, und gewichteten tasten, vorallem bei der Anschlagdynamik merkt man es doch deutlich. 

@Streetjumper ob intern oder extern ist eigentlich fast irrelevant, ich hab Interne sowie externe wenn die Quali stimmt, nehmen die sich nix, vorteil bei Extern ist halt du bist mobil falls du nen Lappi hast und auch mal unterwegs bisl rumdudeln willst.

Ansonst was brauchst du den ? Recording/ Sampling ? Oder liegt das hauptaugenmerk wirklich nur auf Playback ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> @streetjumper jap kannst du anklemmen. brauchst nen 3.5mm Stereo Klinke auf 2Cinch adapter.



Danke aber dann kann ich nicht mehr mein 5.1 System nutzen 
Deswgeen werd ich mir dann doch lieber eine PCI Karte kaufen aber nicht über 100€ !!


Da ich keinen Lappi habe ist mir das eig egal! Sollte natürlich aber nicht zu teuer sein! Da die Boxen ja schon was kosten 

Ich mache ja vorerst nur über den PC ohne keyboard Musik! Keyboard werd ich mir auch noch holen aber das muss noch warten!


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juli 2011)

Naja in dem preisbereich ist natürlich eng, viel auswahl gibts nicht. 

Esi Maya 44,
Esi Juli@ 

Evt noch ne M-Audio 
Delta Audiophile 2496 

Oder du sparst erstmal, und kaufst dir nen Y Adapter Das du an den Frontkanälen wahlweise das 5.1 System oder die Monitore nuzt, must halt dann im treiber immer zwischen 5.1 und Stereo hin und herschalten.


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Naja in dem preisbereich ist natürlich eng, viel auswahl gibts nicht.
> 
> Esi Maya 44,
> Esi Juli@
> ...



Kannst du mir mal so einen Y-Adapter zeigen ?


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juli 2011)

als bsp so nen teil 
Y-Adapter AluLine, Klinke 3,5 mm, Stecker - 2x Kupplung, stereo 
Gibts natürlich wessentlich billiger, das war jetz nur mal ein bsp wie die teile aussehen. 

Wichtig ist, Stereo Klinke 3.5mm auf 2 Stereo Klinke Buchsen 3.5mm


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> als bsp so nen teil
> Y-Adapter AluLine, Klinke 3,5 mm, Stecker - 2x Kupplung, stereo
> Gibts natürlich wessentlich billiger, das war jetz nur mal ein bsp wie die teile aussehen.
> 
> Wichtig ist, Stereo Klinke 3.5mm auf 2 Stereo Klinke Buchsen 3.5mm




Ahh okay danke!

Und sowas kann ich dann einfach dazwischen hängen ? Dann kommt docvh das Audiosignal aus beiden raus!!


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juli 2011)

Jop kommt bei beiden raus, aber dann schaltest die Monitore ab wenn du 5.1 haben willst, und das 5.1 ab wenn du Stereo haben willst


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Jop kommt bei beiden raus, aber dann schaltest die Monitore ab wenn du 5.1 haben willst, und das 5.1 ab wenn du Stereo haben willst




Aber da leidet doch dann die Qualität oder nicht ??


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juli 2011)

Sie sollte nicht leiden solang du keine Kopfhörer an den Y Adapter anklemmst, und der adapter nicht komplett schrott ist also kein 20cent teil is. Aber mehr als 3-4€ brauch das ding auch nicht kosten.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juli 2011)

Wieso und seit wann leidet die Qualität wenn man etwas ausschaltet ? Dann hab ich was grundlegendes Verpasst. Der Soundkarte ist es (der hohen Anschlussimpedanz sei dank) schnurz ob da ein oder zwei Systeme dranhängen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. August 2011)

Hey Leute 

Wollte mal von euch wissen wie ihr den das Stück findet ?

HandsUpChild by streetjumper16 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Habe vor daraus etwas zu machen und bin im Moment erstmal dabei das Grundgerüst (Mello im voller Pracht) zu machen! Dann will ich ein Intro setzen etc.  Ihr versteht hoffentlich 
Deswegen wollt ich eure Meinung hören zum Stück etc. 


LG streetjumper16


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (5. August 2011)

Was hälst du von einem Hardstyle Mix ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. August 2011)

Tw3Ak3r schrieb:


> Was hälst du von einem Hardstyle Mix ?




Hardstyle ist leider nicht mein Ding 

Habe es schon des öfteren probiert, aber es will nicht hinhauen!


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> Wollte mal von euch wissen wie ihr den das Stück findet ?
> 
> ...


 
Gefällt mir sehr gut, klingt rund und voll, könnte man evtl sogar als sequence (chorus) nehmen wenn es noch etwas verspielter klingen würde.



Tw3Ak3r schrieb:


> Was hälst du von einem Hardstyle Mix ?


 
zwischen einer produktion von sounds bzw songs und einem mix liegen Welten. ^^
Song = ist gleich eingenproduktion verschiedener sounds/melodien
Mix = Die kunst songs Melodisch in einer reihenfolge Wiederzugeben, bzw. verschmelzen zu lassen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. August 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut, klingt rund und voll, könnte man evtl sogar als sequence (chorus) nehmen wenn es noch etwas verspielter klingen würde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke für deine Meinung 

Werde mich mal die nächste Zeit ran setzen und was daraus machen 


LG


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. August 2011)

Hier habe ich mal aus Langeweile was nachgebaut 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSIVcm7l41g&NR=1


----------



## Shizophrenic (8. August 2011)

Sehr gut, ein Link mit dem original wäre toll.
Hast du das alles nach Gehör gemacht?

Ps: jetzt musst du nur noch an der anschlagsstärke arbeiten. Dann erzielst du noch bessere Ergebnisse.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. August 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Sehr gut, ein Link mit dem original wäre toll.
> Hast du das alles nach Gehör gemacht?
> 
> Ps: jetzt musst du nur noch an der anschlagsstärke arbeiten. Dann erzielst du noch bessere Ergebnisse.




Ich habe das so gut es ging nach Gehör gemacht! Aber zwischendurch hat mir auhc ein Kollege geholfen


----------



## MasterFreak (9. August 2011)

Das is doch von Herr der Ringe oder !? Hört sich sehr gut an wenn nur nicht diese kurzen stockungen drin wären ^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. August 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Das is doch von Herr der Ringe oder !? Hört sich sehr gut an wenn nur nicht diese kurzen stockungen drin wären ^^




Ja die Mello von dem Hobbit-Dorf
Danke! Ja hab mein bestes gegeben


----------



## Rinkadink (14. August 2011)

Toksik by psyphly on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## symphonic261 (14. August 2011)

Geile Tracks 

Weiter so 

Hab mich vor nen paar Monaten mal nen Abend an FL 10 gesetzt aber gemerkt das dies länger als ein paar Stunden Übung ist .

Lass aufjedenfall noch was von dir hören !


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. August 2011)

symphonic261 schrieb:


> Geile Tracks
> 
> Weiter so
> 
> ...




Danke 

Ja da brauchst du schon min. 1 Monat Übung um da mal was machen zu können 
Viele Freunde von mir haben es auch mal versuchen wollen, aber alle haben aufgegeben da es einfach zu schwer ist! Hat man aber erst mal den Bogen raus, geht alles wie von alleine 

Im Moment habe ich ja keinen PC da kann ich nichts machen! Sitze aber grade an 2 neuen Songs dran die ich noch vor Oktober fertig haben will


----------



## MasterFreak (17. August 2011)

das kommt auf das Programm an..... FL Studio is schon relativ übersichtlich gestaltet. Aber man kann ja verschiedene Programme ausprobieren (Cubase, Fl studio, Logic usw...)


----------



## symphonic261 (19. August 2011)

Ich hab auch grad keinen PC 

Das neue Brett war ja nen Sonntagsmodell


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. August 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:
			
		

> das kommt auf das Programm an..... FL Studio is schon relativ übersichtlich gestaltet. Aber man kann ja verschiedene Programme ausprobieren (Cubase, Fl studio, Logic usw...)



Auf das Programm kommt es nicht an, selbst mit der neuen Music Maker Version kann man was vernünftiges auf die Beine stellen. Vorausgesetzt du benutzt entsprechend gute Software synth.

Generell sind aber programme wie abletone live, cubase und fruity Loops das non plus Ultra an Musik Programmen.


----------



## MasterFreak (23. August 2011)

pfff ich kann nur mit bestimmten Programmen arbeiten. Fl Studio und Cubase gefallen mir am meistens ^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. August 2011)

Ich kann das nur mit FL Studio 
Andre Programme gehen mir nicht 

Übrigens macht es richtig Spaß auf 2 Bildschirmen Musik zu machen


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. August 2011)

Hier endlich mein neues Lied 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGrVnFvE3zM


----------



## MasterFreak (1. September 2011)

probier mal mehr Bpm reinzubringen und mehr hands up kick ^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. September 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> probier mal mehr Bpm reinzubringen und mehr hands up kick ^^




Sind schon 145 bpm  Mehr wie 145 geb ich nicht rein weil es sich dann zu schnell anhört


----------



## King_Sony (5. September 2011)

Auch wenn Techno nicht so meins ist, hört es sich fetzig an


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. September 2011)

King_Sony schrieb:


> Auch wenn Techno nicht so meins ist, hört es sich fetzig an



Danke! 

@ to Topic

Kann mir mal einer Sagen wie sich das anhört !? 

Dancecluberz by streetjumper16 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Rinkadink (7. September 2011)

How Bizarre by psyphly on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. September 2011)

Ich habe mich Mal an etwas neues versucht und mal nen RnB Beat gemacht 

Wie gefällt er euch den ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z86e-3OjFNo


LG streetjumper16

Edit: Ihr könnt gerne mal mein Tutorial anschauen


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. September 2011)

Die melo ist ganz nett, der Beat gefällt mir jetzt persönlich nicht so^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. September 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Die melo ist ganz nett, der Beat gefällt mir jetzt persönlich nicht so^^




Ist ja nicht meine Richtung  Da bleibe ich lieber bei HandsUp etc. 

Aber danke


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (26. September 2011)

Da ich nur Rnb und ein bisschen hi Hop höre kenne ich ja meine Musik Richtung und die Beats aber das hört sich mehr nach deutsch Rap an aber ich finde denn Beat cool ich glaube auch das deine Tutorials gut sind aber ein paar Erklärung mit Wort was du da gerade machst Wäre besser und würde auch ein paar Klicks bringen aber sonst eig. Top 

Gruß
Adrian Bolaji


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. September 2011)

A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Da ich nur Rnb und ein bisschen hi Hop höre kenne ich ja meine Musik Richtung und die Beats aber das hört sich mehr nach deutsch Rap an aber ich finde denn Beat cool ich glaube auch das deine Tutorials gut sind aber ein paar Erklärung mit Wort was du da gerade machst Wäre besser und würde auch ein paar Klicks bringen aber sonst eig. Top
> 
> Gruß
> Adrian Bolaji




Danke!

Ja wenn ich wieder eins mache, dann werde ich dazu auch kommentieren


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (27. September 2011)

dann Abonniere ich dich mal


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> dann Abonniere ich dich mal



Das aber nett von dir


----------



## KampfKeks_ (3. Oktober 2011)

Nice work. Gute arbeit!


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Oktober 2011)

KampfKeks_ schrieb:


> Nice work. Gute arbeit!



Thanks


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Oktober 2011)

Hier noch ein schöner Beat von mir 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKObCf0GEP4


Mir persönlich gefällt dieser sehr!!!


Was haltet ihr davon ?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Und hier noch rivers flow in you von Yiruma 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAwEm_0UYq8


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. Oktober 2011)

Der Beat gefällt mir sehr gut, die Mischung aus dem ersten und dem 2ten Part klingt sehr interessant.


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Oktober 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Der Beat gefällt mir sehr gut, die Mischung aus dem ersten und dem 2ten Part klingt sehr interessant.




Danke 

Ja immer nur Hands Up wird mir mit der Zeit langweilig  Deswegen mache ich ab und zu mal was anderes ^^


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. Oktober 2011)

Mach doch mal was Hardcore oder hardstyle mäßiges ^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Oktober 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Mach doch mal was Hardcore oder hardstyle mäßiges ^^




Wurde ich schon soo oft gefragt aber das mache ich nicht!
Ich habe Mal Tage lang an so einem Kick gebastelt und keinen hin bekommen! Das ist mir zu blöde!


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. Oktober 2011)

^^ , mach das was dir spaß macht, das ist die haupsache.


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Oktober 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> ^^ , mach das was dir spaß macht, das ist die haupsache.




Jopp! 

Bin seit Anfang an Hands Up gewöhnt ^^
Aber die RnB Beats gefallen mir trotzdem i-wie


----------



## Rinkadink (7. Oktober 2011)

fresh:

PsyPhly - Gemütlichkeitstanz by psyphly on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (8. Oktober 2011)

Kannst ja mal ein Hip Hop Beat machen  fast so wie Rnb 

Aber wie bekommst du das hin ich sitzet tage lang davor und was kommt ist nur Müll


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Oktober 2011)

A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal ein Hip Hop Beat machen  fast so wie Rnb
> 
> Aber wie bekommst du das hin ich sitzet tage lang davor und was kommt ist nur Müll




Ich hab ein Tutorial hochgeladen wie ich das so in etwa mache  Sind 2 Parts! 
Kannst dir ja mal anschauen


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (11. Oktober 2011)

kay gucke die Vids mal


----------



## Rinkadink (21. November 2011)

phil.adelity's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Januar 2012)

dream of freedom by streetjumper16 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Und wie findet ihr es ? Ich träume sehr oft und besonders gerne wenn man frei ist! Sprich frei von Sorgen und Problemen etc. Das ich nur im Traum bin und in der Realität noch nie der Fall war!
Dadurch kam dieser Beat zustande


----------



## RyzA (4. Januar 2012)

Schöne Melo. Gefällt mir.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Januar 2012)

Danke


----------



## RyzA (4. Januar 2012)

Spielst du alles selber ein? Mit Masterkeyboard?

Hört sich so an als wenn du Keyboard/Klavier spielen kannst.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Januar 2012)

Nein ich besitze kein Klavier o.ä.
Ich mache das über den PC! Deshalb weil ich ja keine Noten gelernt habe und ich deshalb alles über die Ohren machen muss was noch schwieriger ist


----------



## bingo88 (4. Januar 2012)

Auch ein FL Studio Nutzer?


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Januar 2012)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Auch ein FL Studio Nutzer?



Seit anbeginn der Zeit 
Nee seit Anfang 2009


----------



## bingo88 (4. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Seit anbeginn der Zeit
> Nee seit Anfang 2009


 He, habe auch 2009 angefangen  Ich finde für elektronische Musik ist das das beste Programm!


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2012)

FL das beste für elektronische Musik? Echt? Ich find es wahnsinnig umständlich und unübersichtlich, wenn man mal Melodien da einspielen und ändern/editieren will, und auch wenn man mal in einem Song zB nach 24 Takten dann doch mal noch 8 Takte mit was anderem einfügen will.


----------



## bingo88 (4. Januar 2012)

Ich mag halt das Arbeiten mit Pattern. Ich hab meine Pattern und kann da experimentieren wie ich lustig bin. Idee passt nicht ganz, Pattern klonen und Ändern, in der Playlist ersetzen, testen, evtl. wieder zurück & wiederholen. Änderungen am Pattern werden auch für alle "Instanzen" des Patterns übernommen und ich muss nix manuell ersetzen. Wenn ich da z. B. an Reason oder Cubase denke... dafür kann man mit FL Studio net gescheit aufnehmen


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Januar 2012)

Es ist alles am Anfang immer unübersichtlich  Dachte ich mir auch und nach par Monaten hatte ich den Dreh raus


----------



## bingo88 (4. Januar 2012)

Ja bei FL Studio scheiden sich die Geister. Entweder man mag es oder man mag es nicht. Und ich mag es, auch wenn ich in letzter Zeit mehr mit anderen Programmen arbeite.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Januar 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-38cvuFF-qE

So hier nochmal mit Video


----------



## bingo88 (4. Januar 2012)

Welche Plugins nutzt du eigentlich?


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Januar 2012)

Am meisten Nexus und Z3ta+
Aber auch Vanguard etc.


----------



## bingo88 (4. Januar 2012)

die Klassiker


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Januar 2012)

Jop! Nexus ist meiner Meinung nach ja eh der Beste


----------



## bingo88 (4. Januar 2012)

Ich hab nur die FL Plugins + ein paar andere von Image-Line. Lohnt sich für mich auch nicht (mehr), ich mach damit eh nicht so viel.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Januar 2012)

Ich mache in letzter Zeit auch weniger aber wenn ich was mache dann zieh ich es durch und ohne Nexus komm ihc nicht zurecht ^^


----------



## bingo88 (4. Januar 2012)

Kann ich gut verstehen  Ist nen zeitraubendes Hobby. Wie viel Zeit (vor allem Nächte) ich damit schon verbracht habe und wie viel Geld der Spass gekostet hat...


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Januar 2012)

Jupp ordentlich!!!
Aber für mich ist es das Wert!!!


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. Januar 2012)

Naja, ich bin immer noch recht fl resistent ^^

Wenn ich was technisches mache nehme ich lieber abletone live, wenns was einfaches ist, oder ich nur auf'n Beat Rappen will nehm ich magix music Maker (ich weiß ugly, aber mit ein paar Software synth's durchaus gut)

Hör mir mal deine Lieder mal morgen durch, bin grad nur mit dem Handy on.


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Januar 2012)

Kannst du Rappen ? Wenn ja welcher Style ? Also eher Straße oder schön oder so ?


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. Januar 2012)

Straße, hart und dreckig xD


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Januar 2012)

Hmm schade! Hätte gern jemand der auf mein Beat rappen könnte ^^


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Nein ich besitze kein Klavier o.ä.
> Ich mache das über den PC! Deshalb weil ich ja keine Noten gelernt habe und ich deshalb alles über die Ohren machen muss was noch schwieriger ist


Ja aber dachte das du das wenigstens mit ein Masterkeyboard eingespielt hast oder so. 
Also programmierst du die Töne sozusagen alle im Editor. Bzw auf der Tastatur anspielen und dann die Töne setzen?

So hatte ich das auch gemacht, nur bei mir war das unheimlich anstrengend und vieles hat nicht richtig geklappt.

Respekt, das hast du schon gut drauf.


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Januar 2012)

Ja alles uber den Editor gemacht! 
Ich finde es einfacher da ich ja eh keine Noten gelernt habe ^^


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2012)

Ich habe ja selber schon Töne im Editor gesetzt. Finde das unheimlich anstrengend. Gerade wenn man keine Noten kann. 
Bei mir haben sie immer gesagt das hört sich an wie "rumgeklimpert".

Aber wenn ich deins höre, das hört sich komplex und harmonisch an. Wie live eingespielt.

Du hast das schon drauf.


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Januar 2012)

Danke 

Ich bin das so seit fast 3 Jahren gewöhnt deswegen kann ich das nur so ^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Januar 2012)

Dj Blakky - Dreams of Life by streetjumper16 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


Hier hab ich schon wieder ein neuer ^^ Ich weiß net aber i-wie bin ich im Moment auf einem Sad Piano Trip 

Edit: Sorry für Doppelpost


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2012)

Das ist auch ganz gut aber fand das andere noch besser. Würde auch mal bei den Drums etwas anderes probieren. Die klingen immer sehr ähnlich.


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Januar 2012)

Ich mach die auch immer so ähnlich ^^
Ich mag die eher wenn sie standart zum Beat laufen ^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Januar 2012)

Dj Blakky - Dream of Life - YouTube

Mit Video


----------



## nulchking (7. Januar 2012)

Habe dich mal bei Youtube geantwortet


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Januar 2012)

Hab deine Meinung bekommen ^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Januar 2012)

Flower dream DEMO by streetjumper16 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Wie findet ihr das den ? Würde mich über Feedback freuen das ich es dann vollenden kann


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2012)

Ans ich ne coole Melo. Nur würde ich diesen "Technosynth" weglassen ab 0.45min. Und was anderes nehmen. Das PAd später kommt ganz gut.
Vielleicht probierst du auch noch eine Bassline dazu oder so. So nen fetter RNB Bass mit kurzen Tönen. Nicht durchgängig.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Januar 2012)

Es soll auf jeden Fall harmonisch und traurig klingen!
Also so fetten HipHop Beat soll es nicht sein ^^

Aber ihc werd mal den Technosynth leiser drehen und noch was dazu setzen!

Danke für deine Meinung !


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Januar 2012)

Life is Magic by streetjumper16 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

So nun noch ein wenig verbessert und bearbeitet  
Technosynth wollte ich drin lassen weshalb ich diese nur leiser gedreht habe und hinter die Piano gesetzt habe! Piano selbst habe ich auch nochmal ein klein wenig verändert und zu der Technosynth noch eine tiefe Bassline hinzugefügt 

Feedback ist gerne erwünscht 

Edit: Hier noch mit Video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOVB-yM2Elw&hd=1


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Januar 2012)

Dj Blakky - Dreamzone - YouTube

Hier mal wieder was aus dem Hause HandsUp


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2012)

Bei dir kommen die Tracks ja wie vom Fließband.

Also ich finde das neue auch nicht schlecht. Aber das was du davor hattest mit der Pianomelodie besser. Hat auch was eingängiges, wenn nicht sogar hitverdächtiges.
Fehlt nur noch der Feinschliff. Aber du hast ja selber gesagt in welcher Richtung du das haben willst usw und das bestimmte Emotionen damit rübergebracht werden sollen. Wenn du es so lassen willst ist es ja deine Sache.

Meiner Meinung nach könnte man da noch mehr draus machen. Aber auch so echt gut.


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Februar 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/streetjumper16/magic-dream-alpha-ver

So die Alpha Ver. ist nun fertig von meinem neuen Beat 
Würde mich über Meinungen etc. freuen ^^ 

Jetzt wird nur noch verfeinert und das kann auch noch 1 Woche dauern ^^


Grüße


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Februar 2012)

Wollte mal pushen um eure Meinungen zu hören


----------



## eVoX (3. Februar 2012)

> *Oops, looks like we can't find that page!*


Schwer seine Meinung zu etwas sagen, was gar nicht existiert.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Februar 2012)

eVoX schrieb:


> Schwer seine Meinung zu etwas sagen, was gar nicht existiert.



So jetzt geht es aber wieder 
Keine Ahnung wiso das nicht ging


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2012)

Die Melodie am Anfang finde ich top. Mit dem Piano den Part. Danach nicht mehr ganz so gut.


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. Februar 2012)

Sakura Dream (Beta Ver.) by streetjumper16 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

So hier nun die Beta Version! Der Beat 95% fertig und wird morgen fertig auf Youtube hochgeladen 
Feedback bitte


----------



## Rinkadink (21. Februar 2012)

philadelity ~ drunken ghosts by phil.adelity on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## RyzA (21. Februar 2012)

@streetjumper: Ist ja das selbe was du vorher gepostet hast.

@Rinkadink: Soll das Minimal sein?
Normalerweise höre ich sowas nicht aber klingt lässig.

Hier mal so nen RNB Versuch von mir. Ist aber schon lange her wo ich das angefangen hab

previewz.mp3 - Speedy Share - upload your files here

ist nix komplettes. Habe das auch nicht so drauf.


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. Februar 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> @streetjumper: Ist ja das selbe was du vorher gepostet hast.



Nein die Version ist um einige Samples verändert, so wie die 2. Mello


----------



## Rinkadink (22. Februar 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> @Rinkadink: Soll das Minimal sein?
> Normalerweise höre ich sowas nicht aber klingt lässig.



Ich danke Dir Headcrash!  Tja ob man das als Minimal bezeichen will, überlass ich mal jedem für sich. Diese Genere Schubladen sind mittlerweile so ineinander überlaufen, dass man das kaum noch einordnen kann. Ist das jetzt minimal? oder tech-house? oder etwa progressive house mit einem hauch psychedelischer Soundkomponente?


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. Februar 2012)

B16-Beautiful Piano by streetjumper16 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

So nun ist er zu 100% fertig mit Signatur am Anfang 
JA hört sich wieder wie der davor an, aber es wurde noch etwas gefeilt etc. 
*Mein Abschlusssatz: Träume dein Leben so wie du es gerne leben willst und das Leben wird schöner *


----------



## Gast XXXXX (16. März 2012)

Ich muss hier jetzt einfach mal die Werbetrommel anwerden 

Hier ein paar dinger von kommenden Mixtape. 

 Einfach SO! 
#pQ~beatZ'' - Sven O Einfach So 
Sven O Einfach SO! (Mixtape Exclusive) by #pQ~beatZ'' - YouTube 

 SO Einfach 
#pQ~beatZ'' - So Einfach (Rehaliteet) 
Sven O - So Einfach (Rehaliteet) - YouTube 

 Preview der EP von Sven O - Geheimnis 
#pQ~beatZ'' - Sven O - Geheimnis 
Sven O - Geheimnis - YouTube 

 Und ein Beat meinerseits wo der Track grade in Arbeit ist #pQ~beatZ'' - Nockback 

 Kommentare, Bewertunge & Votes sind erünscht  

 Greetz & Peace Out


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. April 2012)

Club Banger 2012 by streetjumper16 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Mehehe  Neuer Beat aber diesma nur auf die Schnelle und kein Piano-Beat


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2012)

Dein Link geht leider nicht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. April 2012)

Also bei mir geht er...


----------



## Gast XXXXX (3. Mai 2012)

Hier mal unser neues Video 
TuEsDay 28 - Sven O - Flaash & Relax (Video) - YouTube


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Mai 2012)

Hier mal 2 neue Beats 

Sind nicht die Knaller aber naja 

GTA IV Theme by DJ Blakky: GTA IV Theme by Dj Blakky by streetjumper16 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Waiting of sun 2012: Waiting of sun 2012 by streetjumper16 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Enjoy ^^


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2014)

Habe über Facebook und Youtube ein paar gute Hobby Producer im Bereich "Hip-Hop" gefunden:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1kZrSbbWOk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOEMCxoglx4

Gerade "Lion n Prime" kann ich weiterempfehlen, die haben viele gute Beatz.


Edit: "KST beats" ist auch ganz nett.


----------

